# How to safely set MB550's



## Bluegoose (Apr 7, 2013)

I am totally new to trapping and have some MB550's on order.
Being 67 years old, my fingers are not as nimble as they once were so I was wondering if anyone had some tips on how to safely set these traps.

Thanks,


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

When lifting the pan to put over the dog lift it from under the loose jaw so your hands are never in a position to be trapped.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

if you are unable to set these traps by placing on your leg and pressing down on the ears, you will need to place on the ground with the dog towards you, step on each ear with a foot at the same time, lift the non dog jaw and set the pan and dog with your fingers under the non dag jaw. When you get your traps, I would practice setting them until I could do it without any issues before I started trapping. I believe with practice, you will be able to set them on your leg. It's the same as stepping on them only you're using you hands to press the ears down with the trap on your leg. Once you have the jaws open, most traps are fairly easy to hold open your hands.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wear rubber gloves, if one goes off on ya I've usually been able to pull my fingers out of the gloves.


----------

